# IS the CLX being discontinued???



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, I have to say I was reading through the CX-1 thread and it scared the crap out of me!! You all are saying the CLX is discontinued then that it's not.

I just ordered a CLX which arrives next Tuesday and I bought Colnago because I test rode many bikes and YES even my newbie butt could tell a difference. The CLX just replied when I road it whereas no other bike did that for me. The reply wasn't just in my head as I rode the bikes without knowing prices or much about what "Colnago" meant. 

However, it scares me to think that a warranty I expect for paying good money and supporting LBS $3500.00 would be compromised just because a model is discontinued a year after I spent hard earned money.

Question: What does Colnago do if my frame breaks or something and the CLX is no longer made? Am I screwed? IF so, maybe I made the wrong choice because my LBS said the Cannondale has a lifetime warranty and will replace a frame 10 years later with a new model if yours is no longer made? 

I admit I assumed that the Colnago would be a similar warranty when I asked the price points and they were so similar.

Did I make a mistake here; if so I'll visit with my LBS and order something else since the CLX hasn't even arrived.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

It looks like somebody has a case of the worries.
You shouldn't have any problems warrantying a Colnago in 10 years or so. The chances that you will need to do so are very slim anyways. If there was any sort of warranty defect in a carbon frame it would make itself visible sooner rather than later. 
If such an issue did arise you would probably get a new frame of similar value to the CLX or credit towards another frame if they don't make anything similar when the issue appears. 
Not every break or issue that people perceive as a warranty will be covered. It will be up to Colnago or their regional distributor to decide that when the time comes. You won't be getting free frames for life as some people assume with a 'lifetime warranty'. 

So to answer your question, no you didn't make a mistake. And Colnago's warranty will be excellent even though very few frames are ever warrantied.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

No, it's not, the CLX is staying around, you'll see '09 CLX offerings from Colnago. The bike isn't changing for 2009 though.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Rubber Lizard said:


> "It looks like somebody has a case of the worries."
> 
> You shouldn't have any problems warrantying a Colnago in 10 years or so. The chances that you will need to do so are very slim anyways. If there was any sort of warranty defect in a carbon frame it would make itself visible sooner rather than later.
> If such an issue did arise you would probably get a new frame of similar value to the CLX or credit towards another frame if they don't make anything similar when the issue appears.
> ...


Yes Sir, I did get worried. I'm really new to biking and this was my first serious bike; it was a pretty serious purchase / decision. Also, since my first bike was too large and actually led to re-injury I wanted to make absolutely sure this decision was flawless thus took months of testing / riding before the order.

I didn't care about the name on the bike, but after test riding so many and liking the CLX best it scared me to think of it as discontinued before I even received my order. Kind of like buying that new car and then the new one is released and looks like a spaceship while you're thinking of the complete loss you just took; in car money loss, in the CLX case more of loss in perceived value / warranty worry.

I might buy a year model ending IF it was a great discounted price, but not for what I think is just normal price $3500.00; that is a lot of money to me.

Sorry for the long response; trying to make my point.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> You shouldn't have any problems warrantying a Colnago in 10 years or so.QUOTE]
> 
> Colnago only has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, the CLX is here for 2009, but as Rubber Lizard said, if it needs to be warrantied and there are no more around, they usually give you credit toward another Colnago frame. Bianchi 67 says that the warranty is 2 years, and I have heard that it is 3 years, so if the problem isn't evident right away, then there probably won't be a problem unless it is from use. You cannot ride a bike 100,000 miles over 30 years and expect it to remain perfect, or expect it to be warrantied if something happens after 100,000 miles or 30 years.

I've had my Cristallo for 2 years now and put about 5,000 miles on it. So far, so good, and I think I only had a 1 year warranty on it according to the LBS because I bought it from overseas.

Are you a big guy or a small guy. Usually, the big guys with a lot of power break frames and parts, whereas the 150 pound guys like me are pretty easy on equipment as long as I don't hit potholes (e.g., broke a 303 rim hitting potholes in 2 weekends of racing).


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm about 180-187 depend on the amount of water I've taken in that day. I don't think I'll be losing weight and even if I did it would probably only be around 5-8lbs.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

At 180 to 187, I wouldn't worry too much about breaking stuff if I were you. I think item breakage starts in the 200 pound category and gets a lot worse once somebody is 250. I hear of 250 pound guys breaking things all the time. With that said, it doesn't mean it won't happen to you, it just means that it is unlikely. If you aim for every pothole possible, you are bound to break something (e.g., my Zipp rim).


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Colnagos are generally bombproof. The are not underdesigned in the interest of saving every gram like so many other makes. I have not heard of a single frame failure, and cannot say the same of the major brands out there. Once your bike arrives you will be glad you bought it. I am considering adding a CLX to go along with my C40.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Seatpost, RD Hanger, seat collar...*

I love my CLX but do wonder about the future availability of these parts, which seem specific to the CLX, if production is eventually discontinued. Does anyone know of Colnago's policy for stocking spare parts?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

This is going to be an issue for every maker, especially those with fully integrated cranks, headsets, etc. The clx is not nearly as fully integrated as Specialized, Giant, and others. Other than the custom seat post, what else would not be readily available?


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

The CLX is in the 2009 line up - according to my LBS - so I would not worry about spare parts as Colnago keeps parts on stock.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

The colnago website has just been updated for 2009, and the CLX is listed under current models. That frame is too new to be discontinued anytime soon.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only Colnago frame failure that I have heard of is from this board. One of the posters had the downtube and top tube on his Extreme C crack and/or pull out of the lugs that attached them to the top tube. I believe he lived in Brazil and trying to get the frame warrantied was a pain for him because the LBS was pretty far away and Colnago wanted him to mail the frame to them so they could inspect it. I cannot remember if the problem was resolved or not.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Right. Too new to be discontinued any time soon. Last I checked, the Cristallo was discontinued after 2 years, and this would be the CLX's second year. Couldn't imagine it ever being discontinued anytime soon. LOL


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

The Colnago Instruction Manual that came with my CLX states "Actions/inactions that can reduce the useful life of your Colnago frame: Use of the product by anybody whose weight is in excess of 95kg (209lb). If you are in this weight category, you will need to request that Colnago fabricate a frame proper for your weight." 

I use mine as a back up/training bike that I could easily live with as my only ride, so what if they are discontinued as mentioned above the seat post would be the only thing that may be a concern.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> OK, I have to say I was reading through the CX-1 thread and it scared the crap out of me!! You all are saying the CLX is discontinued then that it's not.
> 
> I just ordered a CLX which arrives next Tuesday and I bought Colnago because I test rode many bikes and YES even my newbie butt could tell a difference. The CLX just replied when I road it whereas no other bike did that for me. The reply wasn't just in my head as I rode the bikes without knowing prices or much about what "Colnago" meant.
> 
> ...



You should get one or two replacement rear derailleur hangers, just in case...(I assume the frame's got a replaceable RD hanger, doesn't it ? 

TS


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I detect an air of sarcasm. Anything can happen I suppose, but the CLX has a little more marketability than the Cristallo ever did.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What is more marketable about the CLX than the Cristallo? About the only thing I can think of is the price tag? Made in Taiwan and that stupid curved top tube just don't do it for me. Every paint pattern was available on the Cristallo. Not the case with the CLX. The Cristallo was also a newer version of the E1. Personally, I think the Cristallo was discontinued because Colnago didn't want to deal with making monocoque frames in Cambiago.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

You are probably right-labor costs too much to build a monocoque frame in Europe, which is exactly why the CLX is being made by Giant in Asia for about what half the cost of the Cristallo. The CLX occupies an important niche as an "entry level" bike for Colnago, and as such should be around for a while as long as demand is there.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, the CLX and the Arte are both entry level frames out of Taiwan. The sad thing is that I have the Arte and the Cristallo and cannot feel any real difference between the two except for the $2,000 difference in the cost of the frames. I bought the Cristallo as my entry level carbon fiber frame and now I am trying to get a C50. Hopefully, that will be a really smooth ride for the 50 plus mile days.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I would have expected the ride of the Cristallo to be more comfortable than the Arte, that would be disappointing after spending that kind of money. The C50 is known as an all day comfort kind of bike, but there are other options as well. Have you considered the Cervelo RS or the brand new Specialized Roubaix SL that Boonen rode to victory this year at Paris-Roubaix? Both are being touted as the new standard of comfort in racing bikes, and the Cervelo frame only is about $2200, considerably less than the C50. Have you rode a C50?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I still love my Cristallo. The difference between the Arte and the Cristallo frame, aside from the paint job, is that the Arte weighs 70 grams more. Who knows, maybe somebody with more power than me can make the Arte flex and not the Cristallo. At the end of the day, I love both bikes, just not above the 50 mile mark. Who knows, maybe I just don't like being in the saddle for that long.

I have not ridden a C50 yet, and that is mostly because shops around here just do not stock them, and I would feel like an idiot if I were to ask them to test ride one and then bought it for $1,500 less overseas. I'll take my chances on it. Plus, I love the ST01 paint scheme. If I don't like it, I'll put it on ebay, but I doubt that will be the case since I love the Cristallo and the Arte. Same goes for my Oval Krono and Bianchi FG Lite. About the only bike I don't really care for is a Cannondale CAAD 5 that I built up to keep at my in-laws.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> II have not ridden a C50 yet, and that is mostly because shops around here just do not stock them, and I would feel like an idiot if I were to ask them to test ride one and then bought it for $1,500 less overseas. I'll take my chances on it. Plus, I love the ST01 paint scheme. If I don't like it, I'll put it on ebay, but I doubt that will be the case since I love the Cristallo and the Arte.


Trust me, bro. It won't be going on Ebay. You'll love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn st01 c50.... YEA... im pretty sure that one is gonna be a keeper...


----------

